# Are fungicdes safe to use at time of seeding?



## Nomo (Jun 6, 2017)

I put seed down about a week ago. I believe I have an area that had been getting too much water during the summer and don't know if the fungus problem had been cured before I put down new seeds.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Fungicides like propiconazole and azoxystrobin are safe at seeding time. Fungus problems don't typically get cured though, fungicide just keeps fungus under control. Once you stop the fungicide, the fungus returns if conditions are favorable. With the nights having been cool lately, I see no signs of fungus in either of my 2 seeding areas so far.


----------



## CH3NO2 (Apr 19, 2017)

Can't say I have experience with this, but The Propiconazole Pro label lists that as an additional benefit, it will improve the rate of establishment of cool season turf when applied to seedlings or sod. Check the label for rates and timing.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Fungicides are definitely safe at seeding. Several studies suggest best results are obtained with application at emergence rather than seeding though. Not to over complicate it, but timing really depends on whether you have multiple classes to rotate and how long you expect to continue applying.


----------

